# This is why we musky fish. Epic night/report/ video



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Had one of my best evenings ever on the water last night & am so very thankful for it. I've been skunked way too often chasing these beasts & it's humbling to say the least. I initially wanted to try casting bucktails & dragging live bait rigs along weed lines. We had went to the Hoga earlier in the day & loaded up on creek chubs for live bait rigs. The creek chubs ended up struggling in the warmer water & it was a wasted effort. That left us throwing blades. We hit a large weed bed I caught a fish on earlier in the week for an hour or so... Nothing. After dodging pleasure boaters & jet ski's we found ourselves scrambling. We ended up on a large mainlake point where I've caught fish trolling before. There was a sick mudline that shot off the edge of it, after a couple casts on it we hooked up with a healthy 38". After releasing that fish we made a run to a shallow bay with a large abundance of weeds & historically musky. First cast in there my buddy raised a fish up to the boat to miss her on the 8. Shortly after that I hooked a 36 1/2 on the 8 & was able to land that fish. Just when it seemed like the night couldn't get better my buddy hooked another nice fish on a figure 8. All within a few minutes of each other. Nights like last night are what make all of the fish less days/weeks worth it. The past couple trips we've caught fish on any sort of distinct mudline we can find & shallow weeds once the sun begins to set. Good luck if you get out & hope you enjoy the vid. Should be a really fun fall


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

GREAT POST THANKS


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

rsdata said:


> GREAT POST THANKS


Thank you sir !


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Man O Man..........Great teamwork men! --Tim


----------



## rg6365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Blackwater said:


> Had one of my best evenings ever on the water last night & am so very thankful for it. I've been skunked way too often chasing these beasts & it's humbling to say the least. I initially wanted to try casting bucktails & dragging live bait rigs along weed lines. We had went to the Hoga earlier in the day & loaded up on creek chubs for live bait rigs. The creek chubs ended up struggling in the warmer water & it was a wasted effort. That left us throwing blades. We hit a large weed bed I caught a fish on earlier in the week for an hour or so... Nothing. After dodging pleasure boaters & jet ski's we found ourselves scrambling. We ended up on a large mainlake point where I've caught fish trolling before. There was a sick mudline that shot off the edge of it, after a couple casts on it we hooked up with a healthy 38". After releasing that fish we made a run to a shallow bay with a large abundance of weeds & historically musky. First cast in there my buddy raised a fish up to the boat to miss her on the 8. Shortly after that I hooked a 36 1/2 on the 8 & was able to land that fish. Just when it seemed like the night couldn't get better my buddy hooked another nice fish on a figure 8. All within a few minutes of each other. Nights like last night are what make all of the fish less days/weeks worth it. The past couple trips we've caught fish on any sort of distinct mudline we can find & shallow weeds once the sun begins to set. Good luck if you get out & hope you enjoy the vid. Should be a really fun fall


----------



## rg6365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow you guys rock great video!!!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice! Love those fig-8 hits!
What size blades do you use. I’ve had better luck on double 8s.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow said:


> Man O Man..........Great teamwork men! --Tim
> 
> View attachment 321249


Thank you very much Tim!!! That really means a lot to me thank you!


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

rg6365 said:


> Wow you guys rock great video!!!


Thank you so very much !!! It was a fun trip I'll never forget  & being able to sit back years from now and watch that video will be really special too


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Very nice! Love those fig-8 hits!
> What size blades do you use. I’ve had better luck on double 8s.


Double 7's & 8's


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice evening out there! Good work with them 8's...I don't get out on da boat much as I pound from shore...and have had crazy times with those muskie. Once had a follow and was standing about 2 feet off shore and tried the 8...fish almost swam between my legs lol.

Poundtown boys...

...good stuff.

Don.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

That looks great. Haven't been muskie fishing since the spring and early summer. Time to get back out again.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Very nice evening out there! Good work with them 8's...I don't get out on da boat much as I pound from shore...and have had crazy times with those muskie. Once had a follow and was standing about 2 feet off shore and tried the 8...fish almost swam between my legs lol.
> 
> Poundtown boys...
> 
> ...


I have a similar thing happen in a river @ night. Was absolutely wild! Thank you for the kind words man


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Great video...... when there are that many in the boat. I'd have at least one person throwing a topwater. Give you some more great video. You guys seem to have it down though! Keep those videos coming.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Great video...... when there are that many in the boat. I'd have at least one person throwing a topwater. Give you some more great video. You guys seem to have it down though! Keep those videos coming.


Will do sir! Going to start throwing some buzz baits these next few trips Thank you!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish! Good job guys!


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you buddy, we went out last night & it was back to reality lol. Raised one in 3 hours and that was it


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard that Mark's bait and tackle has some of the new churning water buzz baits. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

They do, I have not personally. I've heard great things about them & I plan on throwing some very soon


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job and video. I really enjoyed the drone footage. Hope you have a great fall!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> I heard that Mark's bait and tackle has some of the new churning water buzz baits. Has anyone tried them?


Yes they work very well , wait til the water cools off a bit to start throwing them !


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent video. 
I felt like I was in the boat with you guys. Well done.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Bulldawg said:


> Yes they work very well , wait til the water cools off a bit to start throwing them !


I just picked some up today. Hopefully will be throwing them in a week or two


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

vc1111 said:


> Excellent video.
> I felt like I was in the boat with you guys. Well done.


Thanks a lot sir. That really means a lot


----------

